# J W Benson Half Hunter - advice please



## Robert Harvey (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a 1934 silver cased half hunter by J W Benson, who I understand to a be a well thought of make, with a hallmarked silver chain [ all London 1934 case serial 633537]. The movement is engraved J W BENSON 15 JEWELS SWISS MADE. I cant really remember how I came by it - I must have bought it in some antique shop or market many years ago. I've never used it or had it serviced, and now I'm down-sizing after the death of my wife it comes under the heading of 'not likely to get round to sorting it out now'

It is in reasonable condition, few slight dings in the back cover, some slight abrasions of the front glass, and some slight stains on face. The internal glass is missing [ I think half hunters do have an internal full-face glass as well as the 'window' dont they?]. It runs, and the hands look original with the double leaf on the hour hand.

I'm not really sure what to do with it or indeed what its worth. A bit of searching the net picks up Bensons of similar age from £150 to £800; obviously having it sorted will cost money.

Could anyone suggest what it's worth, who might be a reliable person to repair it, or whether it's simpler sold 'as is'? I cant see myself using it or enjoying possessing it particularly, so I'd rather someone else had the pleasure of it's company. I can upload some photos if that helps.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Robert and welcome to the Forum!  :rltrlt:

It is difficult to say really as regards value, its best to have a look round on the web and see one which is exactly the same as yours for a good valuation......

Obviously the Gold ones are worth more than the Silver ones..........

Age too does help, the newer watches were more mass produced, the older ones with "The Field" on the movement or Fusee movements are more sort after....

Condition too is a factor......... If yours has a few dings then this will hold it back......any damage to the dial will also hold it back, is the inner ring still there which the glass sits in? If this is missing then thats also a problem......... Its up to you whether you have it repaired with a new glass and serviced, although the cost of this could outweigh its current value.......

Some pictures would be great!! Am sure a few other Forum members will be along soon with some helpful advice


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

Are there any other punch marks inside the case, other than the serial number and the silver hallmarks?

Paul


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

It can be very expensive to get repaired, My suggestion would be to put it on ebay and let it find its value. A good solid silver chain with graduated links will fetch over a £100 usually, and is best sold seperately.


----------

